# Introducing Alyssa properly....



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

I didnt really introduce Alyssa properly so I figured id do it now....

So I was ganna get a rat for a while ((till i move))... only because I was told MA petstores rarely have rats... well about 6-7 days ago I had to go to the pet store took look for a cage for my parrot. Well to my suprise when I walked in they had rats!! I was estatick about it, and the clerks even seid they were suprised they got the rats... Im not 18 yet so I had to talk my brothers girlfriend into asking the people to let us se/handle the rats ((she doesnt like rats))... so she finaly told the clerks I was aloud to, you have to be 18 or older or have an adult with you in order to handle the animals. So I was holding them and the clerk seid all the females were on hold for someone so I seid I wasnt buying one I just wanted to look. I held a couple and when I saw Alyssa I melted.

Then the lady who was buying all the female rats came by... and I just stood there as she picked them out and put them in the box. I stood next to my brother GF and wispered "she ganna take alyssa ((i had already picked the name wich is a big no-no))" and "shes taking her, shes got her" and I guess the lady heard me and she was like "if you want this rat you can have her and I told her I couldnt buy her right now and shes like "well here i wont take her incase you change you mind" and i couldnt thank her enough... but i had one problem.... it would take 2 days before I could even get Alyssa, which I figured shed be gone by then. I asked if they could hold her for me and the just seid they couldnt garantee no one would take her.. so I just seid nevermind and I left. 

I had my hopes up that shed be there when I went back to pick up the bird cage yet I always seid to myself she wasnt ganna be there ((if that makes since))... and sure enough when I went back she was there!!! I was suprised so I had to buy her right there. so I did.
Shes grey and white ((grey head and blotch on her back with a tiny white dot on her head)) she has very thin curly soft fur except for her hairless back and shoulders, she has dumbo ears and her wiskers are bent and they curl towards her nose. My mom says she really ugly but I think she beautiful.

I know this may sound mean but it just happend... So when I was holding her at the petstore my Best Friends name popped in my head at that exact moment.. and right then in there I named her Alyssa... and it stuck. 

I know its a long story but thats how I got Alyssa... I dont know much about her yet but shes pretty funny and loves to be scratched behind her ears while shes sleeping.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww bless her  my boys love 2 be scratched behind the ears 2!


----------

